# Shimano TLD-25



## Matthew F (May 7, 2013)

Hello everyone. I bought this reel with a rod for almost giveaway price a few months ago and I'm coming down to fish at Topsail next week. What can I use this reel for? I'd love to catch a small shark on the surf but I think it's mainly a trolling reel. Anyone have this reel and what do you use it for other than off the back of a boat. Thanks and forgive me if I posted this in the wrong forum.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Used many TLD 20's when I was king fishing - live baiting in boat. Being lever drag, not a good casting reel. Only other thing I use them for is a set rod when anchored for big flounder. Also a good bottom fishing reel from a boat. best - glenn


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

just about 50% of the kingers use this reel,or a 20 or 15 for the fighting reel.small shark from the surf is no problem,as for casting,it can be cast but you'll need to practice-ALOT!!-.Lever drags are designed to have a preset drag,you set the drag and don't touch it, but the same preset has to be manupulated to acheive casting distances,then reset while fishing.the knob on the outside of the lever is the set button-NEVER touch the knob unless the lever is in the full off position and the knob has popped out,to do otherwise and you'll need to find a competent shimano fixer.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

never casted a shimano lever drag, but I have an Okuma salterra 20 leverdrag that casts like a charm, can get 140 yards with 8 and bait with a 12' daiwa beefstick as the launcher.
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

tld 25 is NO CASTING reel,it is a catching reel.. One of the best most tried and true reels for pinrigging or on the beach having someone paddle out a bait in a yak for ya.. All together it has an excellent drag,very durable,fights a fish well,and the lever drag is a bonus when pinrigging...


----------



## Matthew F (May 7, 2013)

*learning*



sunburntspike said:


> you'll need to practice-ALOT!!


You are absolutely right. I practiced in the yard with a 4 oz weight. I nested it bad the first 10 attempts or so and only got maybe 30 yards. Decided to put a nitrile glove on to keep from roasting my thumb and finally got up to about 60 yards without nesting before I wrapped the weight around a pine tree. I do believe it can be cast if I get a longer rod. I have a 6'6'' and it just not enough. I'll hunt me a big ugly stick to put on it and then post any pics next week if I luck up. It's all fun when your learning. 

Matt


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Matthew F said:


> You are absolutely right. I practiced in the yard with a 4 oz weight. I nested it bad the first 10 attempts or so and only got maybe 30 yards. Decided to put a nitrile glove on to keep from roasting my thumb and finally got up to about 60 yards without nesting before I wrapped the weight around a pine tree. I do believe it can be cast if I get a longer rod. I have a 6'6'' and it just not enough. I'll hunt me a big ugly stick to put on it and then post any pics next week if I luck up. It's all fun when your learning.
> 
> Matt


i let you in on some expeirence,don't go over 9'.the longer rods have too much whip or not enuf backbone to load the 25 properly(at least for me).i used to have my 25 on a 8' ugli custom that i put a 1' extension on the butt to get to 9' and i could get enuf distance with a 8 and a whole blufish off the pier to get into fish,but it was a seriuos bear when i finally hooked up.i put the 25 back on a fighting rod,just a better fit.if you really like the TLDs try to find a used 15,these will definitly toss some w8 and b8 and the drags are pretty much the same


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a suggestion, but if ya wanna surf fish you might try putting a post up on the marketplace on the forums here & see if you can't arrange a trade with someone when you come down & get something more suited to what you wanna do. Ya never know.


----------



## Matthew F (May 7, 2013)

I'm only going to be down for a few days so any advice that allows me more fishing time instead of fighting wrong equipment is readily taken. Thanks again


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

DD and sunburntspike........awesome advice. Lever drags, although some people try and to some extent cast them are not a casting reel.

I once bought a Dawia SLD 25 many years ago. I got a great deal on it and was planning on using it to cast bucktails to cobia. It was loaded with I think 345 yards of 25# Berkley BG. I couldn't cast it worth a damn without backlashing it almost every time. I eventually took it back asked for a swap of something else and they obliged. Later on while I was there they made mention that lever drags weren't designed or meant to be casts like the star dragged reels. I'll never forget that lesson that If I had knew before would have sure made things more tolerating and easier.

To each his own.....RT


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Matthew F said:


> I'm only going to be down for a few days so any advice that allows me more fishing time instead of fighting wrong equipment is readily taken. Thanks again


 No doubt someone would be glad to get a good tld for trade to pinrig with.. If you can get a diawa slosh,slv,shv,or even a saltist in return,maybe a penn squal or some other good casting reel,you will be much more satisfied if you are going to be casting with it.. jmho..


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> No doubt someone would be glad to get a good tld for trade to pinrig with.. If you can get a diawa slosh,slv,shv,or even a saltist in return,maybe a penn squal or some other good casting reel,you will be much more satisfied if you are going to be casting with it.. jmho..


 Get yourself a sealine 50 and load it with 50# power pro and about 20 feet of 50 lb mono shock and put it on a mini heaver[8-9 ft]! you can catch a fairly big azz shark on this set up and any cobia/king your likely to run into. If your sharkin get a Trinida/torium 50 and put it on a good {spike built} 5 1/2ft 30-60 standup rod. Spike built refers to sunburn Spike or "Sprocket" to his partners in crime.
"


----------

